# replacing liquid smoke generator lionel 027 engine



## Millbury

Hello,

I am new to the model train arena. I purchased a Lionel 027 scale New York Central for my son several years ago. He just now is old enough to enjoy it. The other day, the smoke stopped coming out. I think I burned the unit up trying to get more smoke out of it. Sometimes I am more like Tim Taylor than I want to admit.

My question is, is it difficult to replace the smoke generator on this model, or is there a different suggestion to what my be the cause of this problem? I did purchase new liquid smoke since it stopped but that did not solve the problem.

Any and all assistance and suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Welcome to the forum... Before anyone can help we will need the model number of the locomotive... Do you have it?


----------



## Millbury

Is that the 4-4-2 number?


----------



## Southern

*Hope this is it.*

Quick fix....maybe.

Is it possable the it is over filled? The somke gerator will not work if over filled.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Millbury said:


> Is that the 4-4-2 number?


That sounds like either the wheel arrangement or the engine number... The product number would be on the box only, if you still have that... If you do not, try getting a picture of the locomotive up here 



Southern said:


> Quick fix....maybe.
> 
> Is it possable the it is over filled? The somke gerator will not work if over filled.


That is quite possible, yes...


----------



## Boston&Maine

Is this your locomotive? It is from the 2006 catalog, so I think this may be too new... This is item number 6-28694...

------------------------------







 
New York Central 4-4-2 Steam Locomotive 
Every railroad needs a strong stable of iron horses. Built of tough die-cast metal, the classic 4-4-2 is now available in Western Maryland fireball livery. 

ADDITIONAL FEATURES: 
Transformer controlled forward, neutral, and reverse operation 

Realistic air whistle in tender 

Powerful, maintenance-free motor 

Operating headlight 

Die-cast metal locomotive body and frame 

Operating coupler on rear of tender 

Traction tires 

Puffing smoke unit 

Die-cast metal tender trucks 

Metal tender frame

TRADITIONAL STEAM LOCOMOTIVE FEATURES: 
Operating whistles, headlights, and couplers

Realistic smoke

Minimum Curve: O-27

Affordable additions to Lionel train sets

Perfectly matched to Lionel Traditional Rolling Stock


Gauge: Traditional O Gauge
Minimum Curve: O-27
Dimensions: Length: 18 1/4"
(6-28694) $99.99


----------



## Millbury

I don't think it is overfilled now as I have dumped out what was in there and added 4 more drops. 

I believe the model number is 6-31914. The picture above looks like mine, but I have engine number 2,000.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Millbury said:


> I don't think it is overfilled now as I have dumped out what was in there and added 4 more drops.
> 
> I believe the model number is 6-31914. The picture above looks like mine, but I have engine number 2,000.


Okay, cool... I am not sure if you have it still, but I found the instruction manual online, which can be seen here... It looks pretty simple to get the smoke unit out... Judging from one of the diagrams in the instruction manual, it appears that there are two screws just behind the front truck (the set of four wheels in the very front of the locomotive)... Once these come out it looks like the smoke unit should pull out as well, but I do not know how it is wired to the engine...

I have no clue where you would be able to actually buy a replacement unit though... You may need to send it into Lionel :dunno:



> Your 4-4-2 locomotive is equipped with a smoke generator that produces safe, clean white smoke during operation. The smoke generator requires the periodic addition of Lionel smoke fluid in order to function. Pierce the smoke fluid tube end with a pin, then add 4 to 8 drops of fluid directly into the locomotive’s stack. Smoke production commences momentarily, faster if you run your locomotive at high speed. When smoke production wanes, add more fluid (4 to 8 drops). An idle locomotive will not smoke. *NOTE:* Always keep a small amount of smoke fluid in the locomotive’s smoke generator; the generator’s element can become damaged if operated without smoke fluid. This is particularly true if your locomotive sits in neutral for an extended period of time without smoke fluid in the generator. Smoke production is greater at higher voltages and when the locomotive is pulling a heavy load or a long consist.


----------



## Millbury

Thanks, I was hoping that I could avoid sending it in. Will it hurt to run it with no smoke as long as there is liquid smoke in it?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Hmm, I would think that it would be okay to run the locomotive, but do not hold me to this statement, LOL... I can not believe that there is not an on/off switch for the smoke unit though... If you really do not want to send it in, maybe you could see if there is a Lionel Service Station around where you are located... Go here, click on Find a Dealer, and then enter your information


----------



## jtderr

*engine number*

I have a NY Central I Bought in 2002 the engine is a 8632 it no longer smokes either. I talked to a lionel repair man last week end and he said it might need a new unit is this a hard fix or should I let him do it he said about $30.00. J.T.


----------



## jtderr

Wow! That's not what I expected. J.T.


----------



## Millbury

I talked to Lionel, they said the part will cost me $15, I don't know how hard it will be to wire it. For my money, if I can get it fixed for $30, I will spend it and move on.


----------



## jtderr

That is what I'm thinking also. The man I talked to said 20.00 for the part and another 10.00 or so to put it in. I thought if it were a easy fix I would save the 10.00 and the 1 1/2 hour drive up and back and do it myself, but usually when I try things I know nothing about it costs much more than it would have if I would just let someone that knows what to do fix things in the first place. Thanks J.T.


----------



## Boston&Maine

If you do not want to mess around with it by yourselves then I think $30 is a pretty fair price for parts and labor...


----------



## T-Man

I have never been into smoke units. You have a power lead and a ground. some have a little hole underneath and a puffing mechanism. With liquid I have heard some pink insulation makes a big difference. If you like it, it is worth to fix it. You can cut the power lead if want to switch it off. It should be possible to remove it. I took an old one out of a 2026 to prevent any corrosion to the shell. The best reference is the Lionel site with the parts list and 48 supplements. It may be worth trying to find the right page.
God Luck
Bob

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/73-1914-250.pdf
This is the catalog but not realy specific. It does show the piece.

http://www.lionel.com/media/supplements/Supplement45/Completed/Supplement45Complete.pdf

Page s45 3-9 shows part number 601 8094 200 a smoke unit breakdown. I suggest you print the page for reference. The wick must be the piece to replace with the pink insulation.


----------



## T-Man

There is a downloadable article on smoke unit repair.Try it and get back to us.


http://www.trains.com/ctt/default.aspx?c=ss&id=22


----------

